# Hunt in Albertinia



## cdw (Mar 8, 2020)

the porcupine is huge dont see how anything could kill it without getting stuck maybe to death


----------



## 17hidalgo (Oct 22, 2015)

nice !!!


----------



## Riaan9 (Feb 11, 2020)

Was this at Lasarus?


----------

